# Anyone use eeebuntu 3.01 nbr?



## SirJangly (Oct 4, 2009)

Xp is really sluggish on my asus 1000he. Does anyone have experience with eeebuntu? Anything I should watch out for?  What will happen to the ghost image of xp on the hard drive?  Thanks in advance mates!


----------

